# RPGs



## Arch (Jun 27, 2003)

Anyone into Role-Playing Games here?

I started with Fighting Fantasy stories by Steve Jackson and Ian Livingstone, then went onto D&D. Then explored loads more: AD&D, Judge Dredd, Bushido, Golden Heroes, Middle Earth Role-Playing, Warhammer (RPG and mass battle), Call of Cthulhu and Stormbringer to name a few.

Those were in the days before Games Workshop became such a monster, buying out rivals and sinking their games into obscurity. Yeah, really, White Dwarf used to cover *all* role-playing games and not be a stooge to promote limited ever-changing rip-off GW products. I mean you buy the rule book for £20 then have to buy WD every month just to keep up with the rules changes. Bad Game Workshop! 

Glad AD&D survived. Though didn't TSR go bust? 

I stopped years ago. Actually tried some Vampyre once but I just don't role-play anymore. Anyone else ever into this area of feeding your imagination?


----------



## teddyrux (Jun 30, 2003)

I've been playing D&D since I was 13.  I stared out with the 1st edition.  Wizards of the Coast (the Magic people) bought TSR.  I still play abouty once a month and use the players to test some of my story ideas.  They also unwittingly spark some ideas.


----------



## Arch (Jul 3, 2003)

Which 1st edition did you have? I don;t remember much about D&D except those great Elmore covers. Hang on, that was at least second wasn't it? The original firsts were old and manky. *grins* 

I remember the Gary Gygax AD&D firsts. Didn;t they have the monk and bard class in, and psionics? *smiles, reminises*


----------



## Sage Orion (May 21, 2004)

Talking about RPGs, I still play Legend of Zelda on the N64!!

Majoras Mask and Orcorina of Time are the BEST!!

ANyone else still play N64???


----------



## Morning Star (May 21, 2004)

Never played N64..but I have been into RPGs all my life, also starting with the Final Fantasy gamebooks and then becoming hooked on the Ultima series on the PC.

Now most of my spare time goes to DMing the Star Wars tabletop rpg.


----------



## Michael (May 21, 2004)

The only RPGs I've played were video, but the games I like best are RPGs.  I have Final Fantasy X-2, but I haven't played for a while.


----------



## Morning Star (May 21, 2004)

Morning Star said:
			
		

> Never played N64..but I have been into RPGs all my life, also starting with the Final Fantasy gamebooks and then becoming hooked on the Ultima series on the PC.
> 
> Now most of my spare time goes to DMing the Star Wars tabletop rpg.


Argh! Curse these typos and their wily ways. I meant FIGHTING fantasy gamebooks. The Steve Jackson and Ian Livingstone ones. Lone Wolf was also good for a rainy Sunday.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 21, 2004)

I remember those.  They were among my first experiences of RPG's as a concept - Deathtrap Dungeon, Starship Traveller, etc. My first even of that style wasn't Fighting Fantasy, though - it was something else in the same vein, but I completely forget the name - you played a character called "Pip".


----------



## Foxbat (May 22, 2004)

It's been many years since I played any RPG (mainly Traveller) but I still remember my character - Chuck Centauri. He was an incompetent coward (much like myself) but we had many fine  adventures together. 

I wonder whatever happened to him? Perhaps it's time to take some scouring powder to my tired old brain.  Chuck! Chuck! Come out wherever you are


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 23, 2004)

Grailquest. I think the books I read first were called "Grailquest". Two books - one was green, the other was blue. And one of the books - so far as my cheating ways could tell - was impossible to finish, because there was a page jump missing from somewhere (ie, no "Go to page XX) where there should have been).


----------



## Stormydreamer (May 24, 2004)

Hmm... I didn't even know what an RPG was until quite recently. Then I discovered Morrowind and Knights of the Old Republic... my eyes were opened 

I didn't really enjoy either of those two games, but I liked the idea; now I'm eagerly awaiting the release of Fable, which comes out this fall (I hope). Anyone else heard about it?


----------



## Hypes (May 24, 2004)

You never enjoyed KOTOR _nor_ Morrowind?

_Blasphemy!_


----------



## Esioul (May 24, 2004)

You didn't like Morrowind? Shame on you! How could you not like jumping off tall buildings into the sea and runnng away from evil rats and worms and things?


----------



## Hypes (May 24, 2004)

There's so much to do there, it's amazing.


----------



## Stormydreamer (May 25, 2004)

Well... I admit I didn't give Knights of Old Republic much of a chance... but Morrowind just didn't appeal to me. Maybe I'm just used to the Legend of Zelda type game, where the characters all move around and interact. Morrowind seemed so... colorless! Almost all of the characters were just anonymous sims standing around.... it bothered me. 

Maybe I'm just being picky  I'll concede that Morrowind was a brilliant game, in its complexity and pure _hugeness_. And it _was_ fun to run around with my sword hacking at random, mutated bugs... overall, though, I guess it just wasn't my type.


----------



## Morning Star (May 26, 2004)

Well, the subject of NPC schedules has been addressed a couple of times and I feel its a very valid issue, bring back the Ultima schedules!! Where NPCs would wander around, sit down to lunch, go to the pub for a pint and then kip it off at night.

Apparantly, though I've yet to play it, Gothic 2 has a really good NPC schedule system and there are plugins in the making that promise to add schedules to all the NPCs in  Morrowind.


----------



## Hypes (May 26, 2004)

You should really give KOTOR a chance, at least.


----------



## Stormydreamer (May 27, 2004)

I was very determined to be evil... to go to the "Dark Side", and do everything bad that I possibly could. However, sadly enough, I couldn't live with myself killing innocent little aliens... you might remember the part in KOTR in the Under City with the mutated monsters (I forget what they're called), and you have to go out and rescue the guy who isn't going to make it to the gates without your help... that was the final straw for me. I couldn't handle being evil anymore...


----------



## aftermath (May 27, 2004)

KotoR was fun. I was so evil. But i have been playing RPG's all my life on consoles. I only recently moved to pc and tabletop. And god, has anyone else noticed how much new video game RPG's suck! take FFX or X-2 and compare it to 3 or 5. Ther are crap. Then you have chrono trigger and tales of phantasia(never released in north america. the english rom is on the net though.)I even enjoyed some NES RPG's better than some of the new ones.

I need to find some good pc ones. all i have is BG2 and Diablo2. ugh. i am ashamed of myself.  Istill think SNES was the best of RPG's. 

I never played an online ones, becasue I know if I start, I won't stop. :>
And I would call Zelda more of an adventure game. whatever the first one was called..i can't recall... was the only good one(mind you i haven't played the ones on the gamecube)its kinda like the ff series. there were some good ones and the rest crapped out.


----------



## Hypes (May 27, 2004)

Personally, I found the third Zelda to be the best of the bunch- _Ocarina of Time_ I believe it was.


----------



## Stormydreamer (May 27, 2004)

Ocarina seemed the best to me just because it really had a good story. The following ones didn't have much point, I thought. Link is just running around saving people for no reason. That's my take, anyway...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 28, 2004)

Has anyone played the Dying Earth RPG? I have read the book and am interested in how an RPG based on it would work - certainly, the magic system in the book seems very conducive to RPG-style adaption.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Jun 21, 2004)

Stormydreamer said:
			
		

> Ocarina seemed the best to me just because it really had a good story. The following ones didn't have much point, I thought. Link is just running around saving people for no reason. That's my take, anyway...


So true! Ocarina was beautiful if you ask me, loved it to bits. Though aftermath is right, it isn't really an RPG.
I've played FFIV and FFX, I loved FFIV, FFX wasn't too bad, though I never seemed to finish it...


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 21, 2004)

There is a Shannara RPG for the PC.  

I have just bought all of the Baldur's Gate games... I am excited.


----------

